# Toshiba NB505-N500BL "Mini-Notebook" Flash BIOS installer problem, cannot boot



## zanthal (Jun 6, 2011)

*Toshiba NB505-N500BL "Mini-Notebook" Flash BIOS installer problem, cannot boot*

This is a Toshiba netbook I got about 2 months ago. It didn't come with any System Recovery disks, and understably so, since it has no CD/DVD drive. It is running Windows 7 Starter edition. 

The short version:

I got an alert that there was a BIOS update, click here to download and install. I was following the instructions carefully, and downloaded the BIOS flash utility. I ran it, and I got an error window. I wish I had paid better attention to that error in retrospect, as you'll soon understand. I do remember that it said that a certain driver couldn't be installed, and that a certain DLL file couldn't be installed. I closed the error window.

The BIOS flash utility was now frozen. I let it sit a bit, and eventually went into Task Manager and ended the program.

I tried running the BIOS flash utility again, and all of the same results as above happened again.

So, I gave up on it. Used the computer briefly, and shut it down. When I attempted to boot it later, only a white screen came up and the system fan is on high speed. I decide that it probably could use a battery remove/replace, so I did that. I hit the Power On button, and then the system fan turns on high speed for less than a second, and then nothing. Screen is black, no hardware noises, only the two green lights at the base of the unit that indicate the external power source is plugged in and that the system is on (yeah, right)

I repeated the above steps. Same results.

So the question is, how screwed am I?

I know I didn't flash the BIOS, that much I'm sure of, I never had the chance with the utility before the error popped up and the program froze. I suspect that, somehow, the BIOS isn't what it was a couple of hours ago when it was working fine.

Is there anything I can attempt to do to fix this myself?

Thanks for the assist, gurus


----------



## zanthal (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba NB505-N500BL "Mini-Notebook" Flash BIOS installer problem, cannot boot*

Before anyone takes the effort to make a reply ... the thing is being sent back to Toshiba under warranty.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Toshiba NB505-N500BL "Mini-Notebook" Flash BIOS installer problem, cannot boot*

it sounds like what you d/loaded was an infection


----------



## sachminu (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba NB505-N500BL "Mini-Notebook" Flash BIOS installer problem, cannot boot*

Same thing happened to me. I got a white screen, the fan was on, I then removed the battery and then the computer would not start back up, but the fan kept running on low speed. My notebook is 5 months old. I think i will check on the warranty too.


----------

